# Another boat



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Found another boat today, this is so much fun.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Cool stuff huh?? I found one to and keep trying to get back by to see if I can measure it. Supposedly it's possible.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

U find the one that sunk last week,that cought on fire in the bay..Should be somewhere around the GB side of the ramp towards the 3-mile bridge..


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

wld1985 said:


> U find the one that sunk last week,that cought on fire in the bay..Should be somewhere around the GB side of the ramp towards the 3-mile bridge..


I thought this was extenguished and towed to the ramp, no the boat is somewhere no one would ever think to look. Yes the software I use lets me zoom in to the object and measure, along with some other little details.
All I had was the Loran numbers and after converting them I was within just a few feet.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

inshorecatch said:


> Found another boat today, this is so much fun.


Sweet! I agree. It's a lot of fun. :thumbup:


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Just had my Lowrance hooked yesterday and it is awesome. Haven't had a change to really adjust stuff so I take it you can change the screen from the brownish color to blue?


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

my3nme said:


> Just had my Lowrance hooked yesterday and it is awesome. Haven't had a change to really adjust stuff so I take it you can change the screen from the brownish color to blue?


 Im using humminbird but I guess there similar where you can change screen color?


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 7, 2007)

I've been looking at putting a Humminbird or Lowrance unit in my boat. Do you have any thoughts on either one?

Thanks


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Yes, there are different color schemes you can choose. Check out the section in the manual that covers display options.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you. I actually read the manual last night and saw that. Boat is at welders so I can install the 3G radar. Can't wait to get it offshore


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont care for Lowrance myself terrible customer service but to each his own. Humminbird has been very good to me.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

my3nme said:


> Just had my Lowrance hooked yesterday and it is awesome. Haven't had a change to really adjust stuff so I take it you can change the screen from the brownish color to blue?


 http://www.youtube.com/user/HumminbirdTV?blend=1&ob=5#p/u/0/CuCaWZxsQbU
How to changs color pallete


----------

